# These Fires Suck!



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope you're all OK, wherever you are. These fires are looking to be just as bad as the '93 fires.


----------



## rambn (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree. These fires suck. Whenever I feel like I might take a trip up to L.A. or even San Diego, seems like they're on fire. dammit.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah. I was going to ride today but thought the better of it. Too much junk in the air.


----------



## rambn (Aug 12, 2007)

Where I live it's junk air most of the time. A lot of fine dust that gets stuck in your lungs. Oh well. Moving to L.A. or San Diego clearly is not the answer, though.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

nothing burns down here at the beach but the soot is moving this way and making me sneeze. :incazzato:


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I just saw 2 guys, 20 minutes ago riding on Santa Margarita heading up to Lake Misson Viejo......what are they thinking riding in this?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope all will fare well through this. Fires suck. We'll be praying for ya's 

Jim


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

ejr13 said:


> I just saw 2 guys, 20 minutes ago riding on Santa Margarita heading up to Lake Misson Viejo......what are they thinking riding in this?


Firemen on bikes?


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL.........they were fit, but seemed over 40.......maybe their bikes were the only thing of value and they were heading towards safety.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

If you listen to Glen Beck you would think we deserve it

http://www.salon.com/tech/htww/2007/10/22/glenn_beck_hates_california/index.html

I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today."


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah I've been on the trainer for the past 2 days ........ Not worth messing up the lungs .....


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

jarhead-usmc said:


> Yeah I've been on the trainer for the past 2 days ........ Not worth messing up the lungs .....



I hear you. Been taking back to back spinning classes at the local YMCA to feed the hunger to ride. It's def not the same tho  .


----------

